# Therion DNA 75w BF Mod & RDA by Lost Vapes - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (30/8/16)

Now in stock at Sir Vape 





Sir Vape brings you the much anticipated Lost Vape DNA 75 BF Mod. Our mod comes complete with the new Therion RDA as well.

MAIN FEATURES
Powered by Evolv DNA75 temperature protection board 
With Evolv's Escribe software, dial in your perfect vape with over 93 options 
Firmware upgradeable 
Genuine Leather Magnetic battery cover
Ebony wood inlays
Single 18650 battery 
Temperature Limit: 200°F - 600°F
Output power: 1Watt - 75Watts 
Body material: Die Cast Zinc Alloy 
22 mm Stainless steel 510 atomizer connector 
Compatible with all regular atomizers
Spring loaded nickel plated brass center pin
Integrated 1Amp micro-USB on-board balanced charger (cord included)
Cell-by-cell monitoring 
Pass-thru charging functionality
Custom made built-in 11.0 ML squonk ejuice bottle
Dimensions: 90.5mm*54mm*27mm

Standard Package:
1 x Therion DNA 75 BF Device 
1 x Therion BF RDA
1 x Retractable USB Charging Cable
1 x 11ML Bottle 
1 x USER Manual

Get them here while stocks last.
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (31/8/16)

Damn ....... was at checkout to order one with the new tsunami 24 but then only to realise tax still needs to be added on top. Ekstra R330 .... 
Any possibility to include the tax into the advertised price of future products?


----------



## Sir Vape (31/8/16)

KZOR said:


> Damn ....... was at checkout to order one with the new tsunami 24 but then only to realise tax still needs to be added on top. Ekstra R330 ....
> Any possibility to include the tax into the advertised price of future products?



Hi it was a fault on the system on the black option. All sorted now. Vat is included


----------



## KZOR (31/8/16)

Lol ....just ordered the Council of Vapour Wraith squonker. 
Will have to wait till the 15th now to order that combo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (31/8/16)

@KZOR hi we have changed the price to include the taxes. sorry for any inconvenience caused.


----------

